# Democrats to extend unemployment permanently + $1,000 a week extra free cobra and healthcare.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Democrats pushing Biden to propose permanent extension of unemployment benefits


Democrats on the Hill are pushing President Biden to propose permanently expanding unemployment benefits just as governments did for the duration of the pandemic.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?











What Biden's capital gains tax proposal could mean for your wallet


President Biden is expected to propose almost doubling the tax rate paid by wealthy investors when they sell stocks and other assets in his next big-ticket spending bill.




www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

yeah, I don't think so.

some DEMs can't even balance their own checkbooks.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I don't think so.
> 
> some DEMs can't even balance their own checkbooks.


I agree and that is why this will pass.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Mole said:


> Democrats pushing Biden to propose permanent extension of unemployment benefits
> 
> 
> Democrats on the Hill are pushing President Biden to propose permanently expanding unemployment benefits just as governments did for the duration of the pandemic.
> ...


And if you think it's only the wealthy that will pay, once they realize it's not enough money, these idjits will go after anyone in the market, the ultimate goal is to make us all dependent on the government


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> And if you think it's only the wealthy that will pay, once they realize it's not enough money, these idjits will go after anyone in the market, the ultimate goal is to make us all dependent on the government


Agreed but the top 1% in the USA hold 32% of the wealth and the top 5% hold 63% and the top 10% hold 90% of the wealth so they will go after the top 10%. Welcome to communism.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?


By taxing our grand-kids and their grand-kids. Hey, the national debt is already like 29 trillion. What's a few more trillion.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Why don't we just call it UBI and be done with it. It's inevitable and there's no getting around it.

AI and tech can:

Check you out at the grocery store

Diagnose and perform surgery better than any human

Take your toll $$$

Take your order at a restaurant

Take your order at a WAWA

Umpire tennis and baseball

ETC ETC ETC ETC

People are being replaced.
Don't act surprised.

We need to be free to produce data and content.
It's the new oil.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Why don't we just call it UBI and be done with it. It's inevitable and there's no getting around it.
> 
> AI and tech can:
> 
> ...


Possible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?


By YOU !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AND WITH INFLATION . . . A LOAF OF BREAD WILL COST $150.00 !


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I misread the title. I thought it said "$1000 a week and a free cobra!" and I got a little excited. Free Cobra! Wow.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> AND WITH INFLATION . . . A LOAF OF BREAD WILL COST $150.00 !
> View attachment 592381
> View attachment 592382


The second picture is of a very wealthy family they just had lotta of cash on hand and the kids got to play with it.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I misread the title. I thought it said "$1000 a week and a free cobra!" and I got a little excited. Free Cobra! Wow.


Ya I might of worded it incorrectly. Free cobras for everyone.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Ya I might of worded it incorrectly. Free cobras for everyone.


Free Cobras for Everyone IS EXCITING !


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> By taxing our grand-kids and their grand-kids. Hey, the national debt is already like 29 trillion. What's a few more trillion.


Yeah.... a trillion here, a trillion there, and pretty soon you're talking real money! 🤑


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah.... a trillion here, a trillion there, and pretty soon you're talking real money! 🤑


WHERES MY DAMN COBRA !


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I misread the title. I thought it said "$1000 a week and a free cobra!" and I got a little excited. Free Cobra! Wow.





Mole said:


> Ya I might of worded it incorrectly. Free cobras for everyone.





tohunt4me said:


> Free Cobras for Everyone IS EXCITING !


I'm actually opening a small mom n pop cobra store.
Obviously a solid cobra isn't free. I'm not sure who's been feeding you that misinformation.
I mean, it's a cobra, and you want it for free??? In these uncertain times? Pffffft...

Just c'mon down to Sweaty Teddy's Cobra-Mart where you:

do do do
do do 
do do do do
do do doooooo find the best deals!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'm actually opening a small mom n pop cobra store.
> Obviously a solid cobra isn't free. I'm not sure who's been feeding you that misinformation.
> I mean, it's a cobra, and you want it for free??? In these uncertain times? Pffffft...
> 
> ...


My x g.f. squirted like that . . .


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> My x g.f. squirted like that . . .


I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Free Cobras? Finally something I can get behind...



















Supposedly Biden's codename by the Secret Service was Cobra when he swam. He (allegedly) liked skinny dipping and the agents would yell COBRA COBRA COBRA" to let other agents know that he was buck assed naked in the pool.

I had a Secret Service agent as a rider that "confirmed" the story ("I can't officially confirm it but I wouldn't deny it").



SHalester said:


> I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?


That's what you have kids for. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I'm sorry for your loss


I know ! Mattresses are EXPENSIVE !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> Free Cobras? Finally something I can get behind...
> 
> View attachment 592392
> 
> ...


THAT SHEDS LIGHT ON HIS LIFEGUARD DAYS . . .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I see I found the lunatic thread.


Carry on


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> Supposedly Biden's codename by the Secret Service was Cobra


Was this the guy?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> SHEDS


That's a solid cobra pun 
I see what you did there


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Was this the guy?
> 
> View attachment 592396


No . . . it was THIS GUY.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> That's a solid cobra pun
> I see what you did there


----------



## dapperstache (Apr 18, 2021)

Mole said:


> The second picture is of a very wealthy family they just had lotta of cash on hand and the kids got to play with it.


If only they had invested that money into hedgefunds, they could have bought some bootstraps to pull themselves up by. And boots. And socks.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Mole said:


> Agreed but the top 1% in the USA hold 32% of the wealth and the top 5% hold 63% and the top 10% hold 90% of the wealth so they will go after the top 10%. Welcome to communism.


If the top 10%gave all their money and once to the government it still would be enought to pay for all the this they want.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Mole said:


> Agreed but the top 1% in the USA hold 32% of the wealth and the top 5% hold 63% and the top 10% hold 90% of the wealth so they will go after the top 10%. Welcome to communism.


Agreed but the top 1% in the USA hold 32% of the wealth and the top 5% hold 63% and the top 10% hold 90% of the wealth so they will go after the top 10%. Welcome to late stage capitalism.

There, fixed it for you.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

New2This said:


> Free Cobras? Finally something I can get behind...
> 
> View attachment 592392
> 
> ...


Did he let the secret service rub his leg hair?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

In the end when they have ultimate control, there will be no unemployment benefits, only labor camps.
But hay, you voted for it 😒


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> By taxing our grand-kids and their grand-kids


those who feel UI is permanent really need a Plan B. Isn't permanent and now it's time find a job or back online with a gig.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When will i get my Cobra !?!?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Why don't we just call it UBI and be done with it. It's inevitable and there's no getting around it.
> 
> AI and tech can:
> 
> ...


And don’t forget the prostitues that will be replaced by the sex robots. Some of them look freakishly realistic.


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

I vote yes to extend welfare handouts until year 2400


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> And don’t forget the prostitues that will be replaced by the sex robots. Some of them look freakishly realistic.


I wonder if I can buy a bunch of them and put them out on the street


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I wonder if I can buy a bunch of them and put them out on the street


I like that idea, maybe make one with three boobs and a midget like in Total Recall


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> I like that idea, maybe make one with three boobs and a midget like in Total Recall


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

CompUBot #67AB26227-B4100 betta have my money!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> When will i get my Cobra !?!?
> View attachment 592462


Damn that is a beautiful automobile.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> CompUBot #67AB26227-B4100 betta have my money!


😂


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?


ever since Reagan, cutting taxes has been the mantra of republicans. And when asked how we will pay the bills with less income, they argued that with less taxes to pay, the wealthy could be more productive, start businesses, and invest what used to go to taxes and create jobs. That didn’t happen, the rich got richer . Trickle down doesn’t work

the democrats argument is that if we can put more money in the pockets of consumers they will spend it. And companies will produce more to satisfy the demand and the economy will grow tax income will increase

to the question How will we pay this back? The answer is; We don’t have to. Here’s the thing:

*Government debt* equals *private* sector financial *assets*, by definition. When the *government* posts a deficit, the *private*sector's financial *assets* increase. When the *government* posts a surplus, the *private*sector's financial *assets* decrease.

bottom line is that the books are balance

And taxes are not imposed to pay back the debt taxes are imposed to take money out of the economy to control inflation

bring on UBI


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?


Democrats don’t want to hear questions from a troublemaker like you!!!!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?


You have kids, right? Simple, their grandchildren will be paying for today's greed.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?


By the tax payer of course, silly................


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You have kids, right? Simple, their grandchildren will be paying for today's greed.


No no no. They will be displaced by " Refugees"


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> When will i get my Cobra !?!?
> View attachment 592462


Soon very soon we sent the request in so I'm sure anytime low.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> You have kids a kid, right?


FIFY


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

can the donkeys throw in a subsidized detached family home, EV lease, and some Disneyland coupons while they're at it? The American project was supposed to be British Empire 2.0 not Fascist Hippie twice warmed over Socialist pipe dream hahahahaha


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

OC-Moe said:


> can the donkeys throw in a subsidized detached family home, EV lease, and some Disneyland coupons while they're at it? The American project was supposed to be British Empire 2.0 not Fascist Hippie twice warmed over Socialist pipe dream hahahahaha


They can only give you knots berry farm tickets. Sorry.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

Mole said:


> They can only give you knots berry farm tickets. Sorry.


hahaha 😄


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Free Cobras!???!?!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?


What answer did you get when you posed the same question when Republicans rammed through the $1.9 trillion dollar tax giveaway to the wealthy in 2017?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> What answer did you get when you posed the same question


I didn't pose that question as I wasn't even here yet. Was still in my career.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I don't think so.
> 
> some DEMs can't even balance their own checkbooks.


Only some??



Mole said:


> Agreed but the top 1% in the USA hold 32% of the wealth and the top 5% hold 63% and the top 10% hold 90% of the wealth so they will go after the top 10%. Welcome to communism.





Rideshare Dude said:


> Agreed but the top 1% in the USA hold 32% of the wealth and the top 5% hold 63% and the top 10% hold 90% of the wealth so they will go after the top 10%. Welcome to late stage capitalism.
> 
> There, fixed it for you.


Eventually, you still run out of someone else's money


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> What answer did you get when you posed the same question when Republicans rammed through the $1.9 trillion dollar tax giveaway to the wealthy in 2017?


Far from wealthy, but my income went up 15% and my taxes stayed exactly the same, thanks Trump


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Far from wealthy, but my income went up 15% and my taxes stayed exactly the same, thanks Trump


Doubtful unless your income is derived primarily from capital gains. And if they were? You would not be an Uber driver.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Doubtful unless your income is derived primarily from capital gains. And if they were? You would not be an Uber driver.


That is not always true I survive off of rental income and capital gains and interest income uber just pays for the hookers and my kids bills.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> Only some??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Currently in the last 5 years more wealth has been acquired by Americans then in the last 50 years. Self made billionaires are everywhere so by taxing them will lead to trillions of spendable dollars and they will still be filthy rich. Gates makes 6.3 billion a year and all the others like him make more. Capital wealth taxes work quite well in Japan and in the EU and wealth is still growing.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Doubtful unless your income is derived primarily from capital gains. And if they were? You would not be an Uber driver.


oh really? I guess I'm not a RS side gig 'driver'.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I"m sorry; and how would this be paid for?


You and others here are making a mistake by assuming that an increased money supply will necessarily cause inflation. 
Im no economist, but Ive been reading about UBI, deficit spending. and inflation and Im learning that it just isnt so.









How Inflation Erodes The Value Of Your Money


If it feels like your dollar doesn’t go quite as far as it used to, you aren’t imagining it. The reason is inflation, which describes the gradual rise in prices and slow decline in purchasing power of your dollars over time. The impact of inflation may seem small in the short term, but over the c




www.forbes.com


----------



## Loch Ness Driver (Mar 23, 2021)

It's been confirmed welfare has been extended til 2048 for $2500/wk and health insurance upgraded to RATTLESNAKE.

Landmark victory for Murica


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like i will never get my Cobra !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> ou and others here are making a mistake by assuming that an increased money supply will necessarily cause inflation.


I'm sorry, have I ever done a post with the word 'inflation' in it (yeah not counting this post)? Pretty sure not.

Anyway: UBI for the couch dwellers so they never have to work again: who pays for it? Those who actually have a job? Some mystery pot of money someplace? Who who who who?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I'm sorry, have I ever done a post with the word 'inflation' in it (yeah not counting this post)? Pretty sure not.
> 
> Anyway: UBI for the couch dwellers so they never have to work again: who pays for it? Those who actually have a job? Some mystery pot of money someplace? Who who who who?


Bitcoin


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I'm sorry, have I ever done a post with the word 'inflation' in it (yeah not counting this post)? Pretty sure not.
> 
> Anyway: UBI for the couch dwellers so they never have to work again: who pays for it? Those who actually have a job? Some mystery pot of money someplace? Who who who who?



What Im learning (Modern Monetary Theory) is that it doesn't have to be paid for, The government can just increase the money supply. (ie "print" more money) The reason I mentioned inflation is that inflation is a possible effect of too much spending.. But consider this: Bush spent a ton of, off budget, money in Iraq.with no resulting inflation . and Obama spent a ton to pull us out of the Great Recession, with no inflation. And going back a little farther, JFK got to the moon

The book Im reading now suggests a guaranteed job program, rather than UBI or a make work program, The Government would be the employer of last resort, That ought to satisfy your obsession with "couch dwellers" But understand that they would be paid by the government

The mistake we make when we are talking about government spending is thinking the governments budget should be handled like a family or business budget. . We need to balance the books, The federal government doesn't have to do that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> The Government would be the employer of last resort,


that I"m fine with that. UBI, no way. Those who think they never have to work any kind of job can just fantasize until they fall down; it ain't happening. Or they can move to Alaska where each resident gets a certain amount of $$ from the pipeline. 

I'm certainly not going to pay more taxes to fund anything that resembles UBI for slackers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> Bitcoin


you joke. I'm trying to dump mine; but the darn thing hits $57k+ and stalls. Once it cracks $60k I'm out. No stomach for the up and down. And lately down down down. Those who got in early, kudos to them. I prefer my boring mutual funds, bonds and stocks; thankyouverymuch.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> that I"m fine with that. UBI, no way. Those who think they never have to work any kind of job can just fantasize until they fall down; it ain't happening. Or they can move to Alaska where each resident gets a certain amount of $$ from the pipeline.
> 
> I'm certainly not going to pay more taxes to fund anything that resembles UBI for slackers.


Joe Biden will SHUT THE PIPELINES & STARVE ALASKANS !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Joe Biden will SHUT THE PIPELINES & STARVE ALASKANS !


did you escape your care givers again? sheesh.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> did you escape your care givers again? sheesh.


 I AM SELF RELIANT. NOT ATTACHED TO A GOVERNMENT TITT. NOT A DEMOCRAT. NO " "CAREGIVER" OR NANNY STATE NEEDED OR WANTED.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I AM SELF RELIANT. NOT ATTACHED TO A GOVERNMENT TITT. NOT A DEMOCRAT. NO " "CAREGIVER" OR NANNY STATE NEEDED OR WANTED.


Self reliant?? 
I suppose it depends on how you define it, but I think we are all in this together. As Hillary said... "It takes a village" and "You didnt do it alone"

Child care is honest work. . Child care allows mom and dad to work, Same thing with elder care, So without a caregiver, not only is the caregiver not working, but mom or dad has to stay home to care for the kids and grandparents. 

Government is there to do the big things that private enterprise cant or wont do because its too hard or they dont see the profit in it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Self reliant??
> I suppose it depends on how you define it, but I think we are all in this together. As Hillary said... "It takes a village" and "You didnt do it alone"
> 
> Child care is honest work. . Child care allows mom and dad to work, Same thing with elder care, So without a caregiver, not only is the caregiver not working, but mom or dad has to stay home to care for the kids and grandparents.
> ...


Rather have the Village than the Federal Village Idiots !


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Rather have the Village than the Federal Village Idiots !


we are a Government of the people, by the people and for the people


----------

